# Dudo que te 'entenderían' si dijeras [algo].



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre la gramaticalidad de esta oración: _*Dudo que te entenderían si dijeras* X_ (X = una determinada palabra o frase).

Y, puede que sea cosa mía, pero a mí este orden no me suena nada bien ya que el condicional está junto al verbo _dudar_, que exigiría el subjuntivo. Es decir, que para mí no habría ningún problema si se invirtiera el orden: _Dudo que si dijeras ..., te entenderían.
_
Luego mi pregunta es doble: si es correcta y por qué, y si suena bien a los demás hispanohablantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

A mí me suena bien: dudo que te entenderían si dijeras = dudo que si dijeras x te entenderían
Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras x = dudo que si dijeras x te entendieran.


----------



## MFA10

Hola,
A mí personalmente me suena mal, tanto en un orden como en el otro.
Yo diría siempre _entendieran_ y nunca _entenderían_ en esta construcción, pero no puedo asegurar que el condicional sea incorrecto.


----------



## Csalrais

Mi opinión es la misma que la de MFA10.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

blasita said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre la gramaticalidad de esta oración: _*Dudo que te entenderían si dijeras* X_ (X = una determinada palabra o frase).
> 
> Y, puede que sea cosa mía, pero a mí este orden no me suena nada bien ya que el condicional está junto al verbo _dudar_, que exigiría el subjuntivo. Es decir, que para mí no habría ningún problema si se invirtiera el orden: _Dudo que si dijeras ..., te entenderían.
> _
> Luego mi pregunta es doble: si es correcta y por qué, y si suena bien a los demás hispanohablantes.
> 
> Un saludo.


A mí no me suena bien el condicional en este caso. El verbo _duda_r dentro de la oración es lo que hace que no me parezca bien, por ejemplo: 
_Si lo dijeras bien todos te entenderían_.
_Si lo dijeras mal dudo que te entendieran_. No que te entenderían, sino entendieran.

Si te ordenan que lo hagas, dudo que lo hicieras. No que lo _harías_.
Si te ordenan que lo hagas, lo harías.

Eso es lo que me parece.


----------



## Gabriel

La mía también.

A: ¿Y si les dijera X?
B: Dudo que entendieran. (no "Dudo que entenderían")
A: Entonces podría decirles Y.
B: De todas formas no entenderían. (no "entendieran")

Lo que está en duda es el entendimiento del otro, no lo que les diga. Y "Dudo que" requiere subjuntivo.

Ese es al menos mi parecer (y al más también).


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos.

Pues no lo había pensado bien. El caso es que a mí tampoco me suena muy bien al revés (sí algo mejor que de la otra manera): ... _que si dijeras ..., te entenderían_. Diría: _te entendieran_.

¿Me podría hacer alguien un análisis sintáctico rápido, por favor? Con el fin de demostrar que es correcto o incorrecto. Yo no estoy muy inspirada.


----------



## SevenDays

A mí *dudo que te entenderían si dijeras* también me suena bien. El único requisito a cumplir es que la prótasis vaya en subjuntivo (_si dijeras_), pues es la parte de la estructura condicional que establece la hipótesis/condición. No ha de sorprender la alternancia _subjuntivo -ra/condicional_ en la apódosis: tengamos en cuenta que el condicional es parte del modo indicativo y que la forma -ra del subjuntivo _procede_ del pluscuamperfecto de indicativo latino; o sea, aquí *-ra* es un subjuntivo con valor de indicativo (indica el resultado de lo que se plantea en la prótasis) pero que indica menos certeza que el condicional *-ria*.  
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Análisis sintáctico rápido:

"Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras X"

Sujeto: Yo
Predicado: Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras X.
Núcleo del predicado (verbo): Dudo.
Objeto directo: que te entendieran si dijeras X (_*lo*_ dudo)

Pero supongo que querías algo menos "rápido", ¿no?


----------



## blasita

Al principio creí que podía tratarse de una diferencia regional de uso. Pero, vistas las respuestas, parece que no es así.

Muchas gracias, Seven y Gabriel. Mi duda con respecto a la gramática es si es "dudar" el que debe regir el subjuntivo (lo que yo creía, pero no estaba segura), o si bien la oración condicional puede actuar de manera independiente. Esto último explicaría que el condicional pudiera considerarse correcto y es lo que apuntas tú, Seven.


----------



## Gabriel

Blasita, sabés que no soy para nada experto así que todo lo que dije o diga tomalo con pinzas. Dos cositas:



> Al principio creí que podía tratarse de una diferencia regional de uso. Pero, vistas las respuestas, parece que no es así.


Ojo, que "Dudo que te entenderían" se usa, y no extrañaría que se me escape a mí mismo. Pero al "escuchar la grabación" consideraría que cometí un error.
También se usa "pienso de que..." y otro montón de cosas que, no por que se usen, está bien considerarlas correctas.



> Mi duda con respecto a la gramática es si es "dudar" el que debe regir el subjuntivo (lo que yo creía, pero no estaba segura), o si bien la oración condicional puede actuar de manera independiente.


Yo creo que la cosa es independiente de la oración condicional:
"Dudo que te entendieran tu dicurso".


----------



## Gabriel

Ahora que acabo de leer lo que escribí, se me pudrió la teoría de nuevo.

"Dudo que te entendieran tu dicurso" (me suena a que ya lo diste)
"Dudo que te *entiendan* tu discurso" (si acaso intentaras darlo)

¿Qué está pasando acá?

¿Será "Dudo que te *entiendan* si dijeras X" la conjugación correcta que hasta aquí a ninguno de los presentes se le ocurrió?
Lamento generar más dudas que respuestas, pero ye estoy mareado y confundido.


----------



## Kutz

Gabriel said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la gramaticalidad de esta oración: _*Dudo que te entenderían si dijeras* X_ (X = una determinada palabra o frase).
> 
> Y, puede que sea cosa mía, pero a mí este orden no me suena nada bien ya que el condicional está junto al verbo _dudar_, que exigiría el subjuntivo. Es decir, que para mí no habría ningún problema si se invirtiera el orden: _Dudo que si dijeras ..., te entenderían._





En mi opinión la frase que propones es agramatical, tal y como tú ya sospechabas.

Dudo que te *entiendan *si no dices las cosas claras.
Te *entenderían *si dijeras las cosas claras.


Con dudar rige subjuntivo porque da un sentido de negatividad. Lo que está diciendo es que no le van a entender si no dice las cosas de manera clara.

Dudo que te *entiendan *si actúas sin reflexionar, es un asunto delicado. (En mi opinión, lo más probable es que NO te entiendan)
Te *entenderían *si mostraras una actitud reflexiva, es un asunto delicado. (En mi opinión, SEGURO que te entienden)

Tomando como ejemplo tu frase, serían agramaticales todas estas frases:

*Dudo que *vas *de noche. >> Dudo que *vayas *de noche.
*Dudo que *quieres *venir conmigo. >> Dudo que *quieras *venir conmigo.
*Dudo que te *aceptarían *en el grupo, son muy cerrados. >> Dudo que te *aceptaran/aceptasen* en el grupo, son muy cerrados.
*Dudo que les *interesa *tu CV, solicitan otro perfil. >> Dudo que les *interese *tu CV, solicitan otro perfil.

La misma frase en forma afirmativa o negativa nos lleva a la obligatoriedad en la utilización de un _modo verbal_ diferente:

*Compra *esas sandalias. (Indicativo)
No *compres *esas sandalias. (Subjuntivo)

Saludos,

K.


----------



## Kutz

Gabriel, en los ejemplos que pones:

"Dudo que te entendieran tu dicurso" (me suena a que ya lo diste)
"Dudo que te *entiendan* tu discurso" (si acaso intentaras darlo)

En ambos casos se está utilizando el subjuntivo, en el primero es el imperfecto (*entendieran* o *entendiesen*), por eso retrotraes la frase al pasado; en el segundo, es el presente (*entiendan*).

Saludos,

K.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola a todos!

Supongo que la duda original de Blasita es debida al hecho de que en la frase original se mezclen varios fenómenos gramaticales que no son directamente de los más normales.

Primero, hay una desviación de la pauta normal de las oraciones condicionales: con "si dijeras" en la prótasis, uno normalmente esperaría un condicional en la apódodis (condicional tipo II). En segundo lugar, hay la introducción del verbo "dudar" que normalmente exige el subjuntivo en su subordinada sustantiva.

Lo que a mí me parecen frases correctas son:

1) Dudo que te entiendan si dices eso.
2) Dudaría que te entendieran si dijeras eso.
3) Dudo que te entiendan si dijeras eso
4) Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras eso.
5) No te entenderían si dijeras eso.



En mi opinión, las frases 1), 2) y 5) son completamente normales. 

Ahora bien, en cuanto a las frases 3) y 4):

3): es la pauta del condicional tipo I (como la frase 1)) pero con un matiz adicional: en esa pauta, es posible utilizar el subjuntivo imperfecto en la prótasis si el hablante la considera muy improbable. La mayoría de las obras gramaticales no documentan ese uso, pero en mi opinión es bastante común.

En mi opinión, la frase 4) también es posible por influencia del subjuntivo imperfecto en la prótasis que sugiere/induce un condicional (o subjuntivo imperfecto en la subordinada sustantiva) en la apódosis, que sea en la principal o en la subordinada de la apódosis.

Yo no utilizaría la versión original que planteó Blasita (con "entenderían").


----------



## blasita

Gabriel, gracias, tus aportes son siempre bienvenidos y los valoro mucho.

Kutz, muchas gracias por ayuda.

Peter, muchas gracias por pasarte por aquí. Estoy de acuerdo en que esas oraciones son perfectas excepto la 3, sobre la que tengo mis reservas.

Es interesante que haya distintos pareceres. La verdad es que yo prefiero en estos casos pecar de prudente y no me atrevo a ponerle la etiqueta de agramatical, pero es lo que a mí me sigue pareciendo. Me encantaría que los que crean que es correcto lo rebatieran, por favor. Y si, además, alguien pudiera encontrar alguna referencia para apoyar lo dicho (en un sentido o en otro), lo agradecería mucho. Yo no he sido capaz de encontrar nada para este caso en concreto.


----------



## chileno

Después de leer todo esto, me queda la duda en lo siguiente: Estaría bien decir "*Dudo que entenderían si lo vas a decir*"?


----------



## maodeli

Dudo que te entiendan si dijeras eso. (Si _zzzz_ dijeras eso, no creo que te entiendan) ?


----------



## Cal inhibes

Dudo que te entenderían si dijeras que no.  El problema de esta oración es el verbo "dudar que". Con otros verbos la frase sonaría muy bien: "Sospecho que te entenderían si dijeras que no". Sencillamente el verbo "dudar que" no cuadra con ningún tiempo de indicativo: dudo que te entienden, que te entendieron, que te entenderán, que te entenderían. Si usáramos el verbo "dudar sobre sí" las cosas cambiarian: Dudo sobre si te entenderían si dijeras que no. La frase suena lógica, a pesar de los dos condicionales.  A la postre, el villano del cuento es el relativo átono "que". Si lo cambiamos por "sobre sí", la frase sería correcta, en mi opinión. ¡Perdonen semejante fárrago!.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Blasita.

Yo también creo que no suena bien, incluso si se alterara el orden proposicional de la condicional: _Dudo que si dijeras eso te entenderían_; aquí sólo se amortigua algo el chocante efecto por estar las dos proposiciones en conflicto algo más separadas. Creo que la jerarquía de subordinación es determinante: la principal introductora de una subordinada sustantiva de OD, _Dudo que...,_ impone el subjuntivo en la proposición principal de la condicional (apódosis): *_te entenderían —> te entendieran/entendiesen_.


----------



## blasita

Muy agradecida por los últimos aportes.

Valoro mucho la ayuda de todos los que han participado en esta conversación. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Gabriel

Yo sigo confundido conmigo mismo.

¿Por qué "dudo que te entendieran" y no "dudo que te entiendan"? ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar como profe de lengua de secundario (pero bien  )?


----------



## maodeli

entiendieran pasado


----------



## blasita

Sin nada de contexto, yo tendería a interpretar la frase _Dudo que te entendieran_ como pasado (p. ej. _Dudo que te entendieran cuando dijiste ..._.). Pero no es solo pasado; por ejemplo, _Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras ...__

Entiendan _no se puede referir al pasado, solamente al presente/futuro. Ej._ Dudo que te entiendan (si dices ...)_. Ambos tiempos verbales (el presente y el imperfecto de subjuntivo) son correctos y se usan.


----------



## Gabriel

maodeli said:
			
		

> entiendieran pasado



Creo que es un poquito más complicado que eso.
El potencial simple, ¿qué es en términos temporales? Porque si no hubiera un "dudo que" ahí, el tiempo sería potencial simple:

Dudo que entendieran si les dijeras X.
Creo que no entenderían si les dijeras X.

Yo creo que ambas oraciones están hablando del futuro, de lo que podría pasar alguna vez en el futuro si acaso decidieras decir X.

Sin embargo, "dudo que entendieran" me suena más o menos equivalente a "dudo que hayan entendido:

- ¿Acaso se los explicaste?
- Sí, pero dudo que entendieran / que hayan entendido.
- ¿Pero cómo se los explicaste?
- Les dije X.
- Y claro. Dudo que te entendieran si les dijieste X.
- ¿Sugieres que les diga Y entonces?
- Tampoco. Dudo que te entiendan si les dices Y. Mejor diles Z.

La verdad es que no encuentro ninguna que me suene bien con "... si les dijeras X".

Y por eso estoy confundido y tu respuesta "entendieran pasado", lo siento, pero no me ayudó.
Gracias por intentarlo de cualquier manera. (¿Se entiende el doble sentido?  )


----------



## Gabriel

Gracias blasita. Dos preguntas:

- Entonces "Dudo que te entiendan si dijeras" es "legalmente" incorrecto, ¿verdad?
- ¿Cuál es la diferencia práctica entre "Dudo que te entiendan si dices X" y "Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras X"? ¿El grado de probabilidad que le asigno a que realmente vayas a decir X?


----------



## blasita

Ay, Gabriel, no estoy del todo segura.

A la primera pregunta, diría que no se puede considerar correcto o estándar (Peter también lo mencionó). A mí no me suena bien, pero el caso es que no he podido encontrar información sobre todas estas construcciones en concreto. Y sí, más o menos yo veo la diferencia entre esas dos oraciones de igual modo. Pero vamos a esperar a ver lo que dicen los demás.


----------



## Kutz

Sí, Gabriel, el grado de probabilidad. Con el presente del subjuntivo das a entender que le confieres una mayor probabilidad de que lo diga que con el pretérito, donde la probabilidad es más remota.


----------



## Gabriel

Gracias blasita y Kutz. Trataré de acostumbrarme al "Dudo que entendieran si dijeras" en nombre de la "correctitud".


----------



## Peterdg

Gabriel said:


> Gracias blasita. Dos preguntas:
> 
> - Entonces "Dudo que te entiendan si dijeras" es "legalmente" incorrecto, ¿verdad? *En mi opinión, no: es correcto; quizá menos común, pero correcto.*
> - ¿Cuál es la diferencia práctica entre "Dudo que te entiendan si dices X" y "Dudo que te entendieran si dijeras X"? ¿El grado de probabilidad que le asigno a que realmente vayas a decir X? *¡Exactamente!*


Déjame daros otro ejemplo que no se enreda por el uso de "dudar". Imaginemos esa conversación:

A: Pues quedamos en la puerta del cine, ¿verdad?
B: Sí. Normalmente estaré media hora antes del estreno.
Aues te esperaré en la entrada.
B: ¡Muy bien! Normalmente no habrá ningún problema pero si no estuviera, entra ya. Nunca se sabe.

¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre: "si no estoy, entra ya" y lo que puse en el diálogo?  La diferencia es que en el diálogo, B lo considera muy improbable que no esté.


----------



## Gabriel

Gracias Peter.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Después de examinar todo este hilo, he llegado a la conclusión de que la construcción *dudo que *es incorrecta. El verbo dudar es intransitivo, al menos en esta acepción, y por lo tanto no admite la conjunción que. Uno no duda *que* algo, sino *de
*algo, o *acerca de *algo. Uno no habla *que *algo, sino *de *o *sobre algo. *Realmente, como lo dije en mi apostilla anterior, el villano del cuento es la conjunción que. Esta es la culpable de que a todos les suene mal la frase. Usando la construcción correcta tendríamos: "Dudo *sobre si *entenderían al decirles. . . " y aún "Dudo de que te entenderían si les dijeras tal cosa". 
Creo que todo se aclara mirando la frase con este criterio.
Espero no estar equivocado.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## blasita

Peter, me gustaría aclarar que cuando dije que tú también habías mencionado que no era correcto fue porque dijiste lo siguiente: "La mayoría de las obras gramaticales no documentan ese uso, pero en mi opinión es bastante común". Lo siento, se ve que lo interpreté mal. Otra cosita: no tengo ningún problema con tu ejemplo, pero en él no aparece el presente de subjuntivo.

Cuando dije que "no estoy del todo segura" me refería a que no tengo claro si la RAE consideraría que una oración como _Dudo que te entiendan si dijeras_ es correcta. Puede que sí, pero mi experiencia me dice que a veces se aceptan estas cosas y otras no. Y para mí no es nada común. Esta oración en concreto me suena mal.

Hola, Cal. Entre _Dudo que ..._ y _Dudo de que ..._ no hay diferencia. DPD: 





> *dudar*. 1. Cuando significa ‘tener dudas o desconfiar’, puede construirse de dos modos:
> *a)* Como intransitivo, con un complemento introducido por _de: Dudo de su honestidad_. Esta es la única construcción posible cuando el complemento verbal es un sustantivo (no se dice *Dudo su honestidad). Si el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que_, es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Dudo de que sea honesto_.
> *b)* Como transitivo. En este caso, el complemento verbal es directo y se construye sin preposición. Esta es la construcción habitual cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que_ o un pronombre átono de tercera persona: _Dudo que haya dicho la verdad; Lo dudo_. Pero también es correcta, en estos casos, la construcción con preposición (→ 1a): _Dudo de que haya dicho la verdad; Dudo de ello._


Saludito.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Gracias Blasita. Entiendo tu observación y reconozco que me excedí al anatematizar la expresión directa *dudo que. *Pero sigo pensando que la construcción dudo *de *que, nos hace más digerible el uso del indicativo: Dudo de que te entenderían. 
No estarías de acuerdo?
Cordial saludo


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo, Cal. Agradezco mucho tu aporte. Lo siento, pero es que a mí no me suena mejor el condicional con la inclusión de la preposición. Me suena igual de mal. Pero a ver lo que opinan los demás.


----------



## Gabriel

Comparto la opinión de blasita. Me sigue sonando mal.


----------



## Kutz

Dudo que te entiendan si lo dejas todo y empiezas una nueva vida. 
Esa persona a la que se le habla parece que tiene intención de dejarlo todo.

Dudo que te entendieran/entendiesen si lo dejaras/dejases todo y empezaras/empezases una nueva vida. 
Se le habla a alguien que está cavilando si dar un cambio drástico en su vida.

Yo creo que en ningún caso cabe el condicional.


----------



## Peterdg

Creo que (casi todos) estamos de acuerdo con que no cabe el condicional en la frase original. Pero, nos queda la pregunta si en la frase original también cabe "entiendan" en lugar de "entendieran".

Veamos lo que pasa si eliminamos la necesidad del subjuntivo. 

¿Qué opciones os parecen aceptables?

1) Estoy seguro de que no te entienden si dijeras eso.
2) Estoy seguro de que no te entenderán si dijeras eso.
3) Estoy seguro de que no te entenderían si dijeras eso.


----------



## SevenDays

Si hay un impedimento en el uso del condicional *entenderían*, será de índole _semántico_ (y no_ sintáctico)_. En una condicional con la prótasis pospuesta (como en nuestro ejemplo), el cumplimiento de la condición (de lo que expresa la proposición con "si") se da como improbable, más aún cuando el punto de partida de la frase es "dudo", que invita el uso del subjuntivo. La posposición de la prótasis y el uso de "dudo" en la apódosis dan a entender_ lo poco probable_ que resulta el cumplimiento de la condición; de ahí que se vea como "mandatorio" el uso del subjuntivo *entendieran*. Pero tomando en cuentra sólo la sintaxis de las condicionales, nada impide, me parece, el uso del condicional, pues la principal admite -ra y -ría. 
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Peterdg said:


> ¿Qué opciones os parecen aceptables?
> 
> 1) Estoy seguro de que no te entienden si dijeras eso.
> 2) Estoy seguro de que no te entenderán si dijeras eso.
> 3) Estoy seguro de que no te entenderían si dijeras eso.


La 2 y la 3. Aunque la 2 queda mejor con "si dices".


----------



## Gabriel

SevenDays said:


> Si hay un impedimento en el uso del condicional *entenderían*, será de índole _semántico_ (y no_ sintáctico)_. En una condicional con la prótasis pospuesta (como en nuestro ejemplo), el cumplimiento de la condición (de lo que expresa la proposición con "si") se da como improbable, más aún cuando el punto de partida de la frase es "dudo", que invita el uso del subjuntivo. La posposición de la prótasis y el uso de "dudo" en la apódosis dan a entender_ lo poco probable_ que resulta el cumplimiento de la condición; de ahí que se vea como "mandatorio" el uso del subjuntivo *entendieran*. Pero tomando en cuentra sólo la sintaxis de las condicionales, nada impide, me parece, el uso del condicional, pues la principal admite -ra y -ría.
> Saludos


Yo creo que sí es una cuestión sintáctica y bastante simple.

Parecería que "Dudo que" requiere SIEMPRE subjuntivo, aún fuera de condicionales.

Juan está enfermo. Dudo que venga.
Juan estaba enfermo. Dudo que haya venido / que viniera.
Juan tiene dentista mañana. Dudo que vaya a venir.


----------



## blasita

Solo la 3, Peter.

Hola, Chileno. Se me pasó dar mi opinión sobre la tuya (comentario n.º 17): _Dudo que entenderían si lo vas a decir_. En cuanto llego al condicional algo me chirría y no sigo. Para mí no es correcta. Diría: _Dudo que te vayan a entender/que te entiendan si lo dices_.


SevenDays said:


> [...] La posposición de la prótasis y el uso de "dudo" en la apódosis dan a entender_ lo poco probable_ que resulta el cumplimiento de la condición; de ahí que se vea como "mandatorio" el uso del subjuntivo *entendieran*. [...]


Hola, Seven. Disculpa, no me queda claro. Entonces lo que tú estás diciendo es que se puede tomar como oración condicional toda ella, ¿no? ¿Cómo es que "dudo" puede formar parte de la apódosis? ¿En tu opinión no es entonces una subordinada sustantiva? Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## chileno

blasita said:


> Solo la 3, Peter.
> 
> Hola, Chileno. Se me pasó dar mi opinión sobre la tuya (comentario n.º 17): _Dudo que entenderían si lo vas a decir_. En cuanto llego al condicional algo me chirría y no sigo. Para mí no es correcta. Diría: _Dudo que te vayan a entender/que te entiendan si lo dices_.
> Hola, Seven. Disculpa, no me queda claro. Entonces lo que tú estás diciendo es que se puede tomar como oración condicional toda ella, ¿no? ¿Cómo es que "dudo" puede formar parte de la apódosis? ¿En tu opinión no es entonces una subordinada sustantiva? Gracias por anticipado.



Gracias por contestar. Para mí que esto es solo cuestión de uso regional. Las frases: Dudo que te entenderían/dudo que te vayan a entender/dudo que te entiendan, tienen el mismo valor y que se aplica para un futuro X.

Pero ya sabes que no sé gramática y solo opino porque tengo boca.


----------



## ACQM

Peterdg said:


> Creo que (casi todos) estamos de acuerdo con que no cabe el condicional en la frase original. Pero, nos queda la pregunta si en la frase original también cabe "entiendan" en lugar de "entendieran".
> 
> Veamos lo que pasa si eliminamos la necesidad del subjuntivo.
> 
> ¿Qué opciones os parecen aceptables?
> 
> 1) Estoy seguro de que no te entienden si dijeras eso.
> 2) Estoy seguro de que no te entenderán si dijeras eso.
> 3) Estoy seguro de que no te entenderían si dijeras eso.




Para mí la 3. La 1 sería "Estoy seguro de que no te entienden si dices eso" y la 2 "estoy seguro de que no te entenderán si dices/vas a decir eso".


----------



## flljob

Gabriel said:


> Yo creo que sí es una cuestión sintáctica y bastante simple.
> 
> Parecería que "Dudo que" requiere SIEMPRE subjuntivo, aún fuera de condicionales.
> 
> Juan está enfermo. Dudo que venga.
> Juan estaba enfermo. Dudo que haya venido / que viniera.
> Juan tiene dentista mañana. Dudo que vaya a venir.



Te pongo ejemplos de verdaderos escritores. El verbo dudar no rige necesariamente subjuntivo. Los ejemplos son de fray Luis de Granada, fray Luis de León, Azorín y Mariano José Larra.

Mas los que están ya arraigados en la fe, no *dudo *que *recibirán *grandísima consolación cuando leyendo... (Granada)

Esta consideración que nace de las criaturas movió a San Agustín a decir que más fácilmente *dudaría *si *tenía *ánima en su cuerpo, que *dudar *si *hay *Dios en este mundo, por razón del testimonio que de esta primera verdad nos dan las cosas criadas.

Puso este caso tanta admiración a este filósofo que comenzó a *dudar *si *tenían *razón y entendimiento los animales que tales cosas hacían.

Esta consideración que nace de las criaturas movió a San Agustín a decir que más fácilmente *dudaría *si *tenía *ánima en su cuerpo, que *dudar *si *hay *Dios en este mundo, por razón del testimonio que de esta primera verdad nos dan las cosas criadas.

Y entonces, estremecido, enervado, retorno a la mesa y *dudo *ante las cuartillas de si un pobre hombre como yo, es decir, de si un pequeño filósofo, que vive en un grano de arena perdido en lo infinito, *debe *estampar en el papel los minúsculos acontecimientos de su vida prosaica (Azorín)

ni se puede *dudar *en manera alguna de que *fue *este glorioso príncipe, (León)

Así que no debemos *dudar *de que *es *Cristo este _monte_ de que habla Isaías. (León)

No trato de instalar un curso de física, lo uno porque *dudo *si *tengo *la bastante para mí (Larra)
El hombre, todo aturdido, *duda *si *es* un conocimiento antiguo... y tartamudea


Saludos

No participo más para no enredar más las cosas.


----------



## flljob

blasita said:


> Al principio creí que podía tratarse de una diferencia regional de uso. Pero, vistas las respuestas, parece que no es así.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Seven y Gabriel. Mi duda con respecto a la gramática es si es "dudar" el que debe regir el subjuntivo (lo que yo creía, pero no estaba segura) *no, en el mensaje anterior puse ejemplos*, o si bien la oración condicional puede actuar de manera independiente. *Esto es lo que yo tmbién creo. *Esto último explicaría que el condicional pudiera considerarse correcto y es lo que apuntas tú, Seven.



Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob,

Casi todos tus ejemplos utilizan el nexo "si" en lugar de "que". En España, después de un "si" partitivo, nunca sigue un subjuntivo (lo sé, en México sí, pero en España, no; es decir, para la mayoría de los españoles; hay excepciones, pero son escasas).

Los ejemplos que utilizan el nexo "que" utilizan "dudar" en forma negativa; "dudar", en forma negativa, normalmente rige el indicativo (aunque el subjuntivo también es posible).


----------



## flljob

Mis ejemplos son todos de españoles.

Además, en el ejemplo inicial, el periodo hipotético es un CD.

No creo que haya alguien que rechace "dudo que son españoles".


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Mis ejemplos son todos de españoles. *Sí, lo he visto. Pero, eso no viene al caso. Es simplemente, porque son españoles, que not utilizan un subjuntivo después del nexo "si".
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * ... dudar si tenían ...
> **dudaría si tenía...
> **... dudar si hay ...
> **... dudo ante ... de si un pequeño ... debe estampar ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> etc.
> *
> 
> Además, en el ejemplo inicial, el periodo hipotético es un CD.
> 
> No creo que haya alguien que rechace "dudo que son españoles".* A ver lo que dicen los españoles.*
Click to expand...


----------



## flljob

no dudo que se encontrarían en la mitad de Europa (cadalso)
… no dudábamos que hallaría una vigorosa resistencia… (Azorín)

¿quién duda de que León Bloy es un verdadero escritor…? (Azorín)

Otros ejemplos españoles, que a mí, mexicano, me parecen correctos.


----------



## Gabriel

flljob said:


> Te pongo ejemplos de verdaderos escritores. El verbo dudar no rige necesariamente subjuntivo. Los ejemplos son de fray Luis de Granada, fray Luis de León, Azorín y Mariano José Larra.


Yo no dije el verbo "dudar". Dije "dudar que" (que no es lo mismo que "no dudar que", que exige indicativo: Dudo que sea fácil. No dudo que será difícil)
Tus ejemplos (digo, los de ellos) no incluyen ni un solo "dudar que".


----------



## Gabriel

flljob said:


> Mis ejemplos son todos de españoles.
> 
> Además, en el ejemplo inicial, el periodo hipotético es un CD.
> 
> No creo que haya alguien que rechace "dudo que son españoles".


Yo no digo que lo rechazo, pero lo cuestiono. No me suena bien.
En cambio "no dudo que son españoles", perfecto.


----------



## blasita

chileno said:


> Para mí que esto es solo cuestión de uso regional.


Pues sí, Chilenillo, probablemente tenga algo que ver, aunque a estas alturas no me parece que sea _la_ explicación ya que se ha visto que hablantes de un mismo país usan y rechazan esta construcción.

Gracias, Flljob. Mi uso es (y creo que puedo afirmar que también el general en España):
_
Dudo que ..._ + subjuntivo. _Dudo que sea español_. No: _es_. Ni, claro, el condicional _sería_.
_No dudo que ..._ + indicativo. _No dudo que es español._
_Dudo si ..._ + indicativo.  _Dudo si es español_.


----------



## ACQM

flljob said:


> No creo que haya alguien que rechace "dudo que son españoles".



Pues yo nunca lo he oído así y no me suena bien, aunque dudo que sea incorrecto. Por aquí sería "Dudo que sean españoles". Como dicen los compañeros "dudar que + SUBJ", "no/ni dudar que + INDICATIVO" y "dudar si + INDICATIVO o SUBJUNTIVO".


----------



## chileno

blasita said:


> Pues sí, Chilenillo, probablemente tenga algo que ver, aunque a estas alturas no me parece que sea _la_ explicación ya que se ha visto que hablantes de un mismo país usan y rechazan esta construcción.



Ah, es que ese es problema generacional, que hay que tener en cuenta. Ya no se trata solamente de que si es correcto o no, sino que de "moda"

Me he topado ya muchas veces con "Nunca lo he escuchado así" etc.... Y no solo conmigo, pero entre personas del mismo país que no son el mío.


----------



## flljob

Pues ahí está el ejemplo del picudote Azorín.

Y claro que después de "dudar" puede haber un condicional. Recuerda que el pospretérito se derivó del indicativo: dudaba que irían para mí es igual que "dudaba que iban a ir". (Claro, dependiendo del contexto).


----------



## blasita

No veo exactamente a qué ejemplo en sí te refieres. Pero, de todas formas, el uso que hacen determinados escritores del léxico y de la gramática no me parece que sea siempre representativo del uso normal y corriente del idioma de un país. Los escritores se permiten ciertas licencias. Como se ha podido comprobar en esta conversación, el uso actual y general en España es _dudo que + subjuntivo_.

Estoy de acuerdo en que el condicional y el imperfecto de indicativo alternan, pero pienso que esto ocurre básicamente en el pasado, ¿no? Y no siempre. Ejemplo: _Sentí mucho que te fueras. *Sentí mucho que te irías_. _Sentir_ induce el subjuntivo.

También se da la alternancia del condicional y del imperfecto de subjuntivo en oraciones subordinadas, pero siempre que el subjuntivo no esté inducido. Hablando del lenguaje culto y general. Ejemplo: _Me gustaría que fueras. *Me gustaría que irías._ Bueno, pues para mí ocurre lo mismo con: _Dudo que te guste. Dudo que te gustaría_.

Y luego está el tema de la interpretación de la oración original de este hilo en sí. Es muy interesante que haya dos puntos de vista diferentes. Agradezco mucho todos tus aportes, Flljob.


----------



## SevenDays

blasita said:


> Hola, Seven. Disculpa, no me queda claro. Entonces lo que tú estás diciendo es que se puede tomar como oración condicional toda ella, ¿no? ¿Cómo es que "dudo" puede formar parte de la apódosis? ¿En tu opinión no es entonces una subordinada sustantiva? Gracias por anticipado.



Hola

Bueno, a mi entender, con la conjunción condicional “si”, la oración será condicional. Las condicionales pueden tomar tres formas: _si p, q_; _q si p_; _q, si p_. La primera (_si p, q_) es la condicional típica, la más usada, pero las otras dos no dejan de ser condicionales. El orden de las proposiciones no afecta a la relación condicional que se expresa: antepuesto o pospuesto, “p” indica la hipótesis (y “q” el resultado). Lo que complica las cosas es este _que completivo_; con “dudar”, un verbo muy proclive al subjuntivo, tendríamos _dudo que te entendieran si dijeras.._. Pero me quedo pensando: “dudar”, ¿_siempre_ exige el subjuntivo? Por ahí he visto ejemplos que rompen esta “regla” (_y dudo que entienden lo que digo_), donde el indicativo agrega, si se puede justificar, un matiz de certidumbre al carácter dubitativo de “dudar”. Muchas veces las condicionales se guían por la psicología del hablante, por su forma de ver las cosas, y no por esquemas gramaticales. Me imagino que, particularmente en el lenguaje hablado, se usa el condicional en _dudo que te entenderían si dijeras_ por la misma razón que se descarta en _si tuviera dinero, me compro un auto_: para expresar _más_ certeza en un contexto (oración condicional) que de partida ya es _hipotético_. Para mí, en tu ejemplo, lo más natural (lo que me sale sin pensarlo) es _entendieran_, pero no me atrevería a decir que _entenderían_ es incorrecto.   

Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Habría que comenzar por definir qué quiere decir "incorrecto".
Un criterio podría ser "aquello que no prácticamente no se usa y que, cuando se usa, le suena mal a la mayoría". (claro que con este criterio cosas como "pienso de que..", "reveer" y "si yo sería tú..." podrían considerarse correctas).
Con ese criterio, _dudo que entienden lo que digo_ y _dudo que te entenderían si dijeras_ los juzgo incorrectos.
En particular, jamás escuché algo como _dudo que entienden lo que digo_ (a menos que hubiera un "no" antes del "dudo") y creo que a la mayoría le sonaría horrible.
En cuanto a _dudo que te entenderían si dijeras..._ creo que a la gente se le puede "escapar" de vez en cuando, pero a la mayoría nos suena incorrecto (incluso, muchas veces, a quien lo dijo y se da cuenta).


----------



## Wladimir

Yo diría:
*Dudo que te entendieran si lo dijeses.*

“*Dudo que” *requiere Subjuntivo (“*entiendan”,* “*entendieran”)* y Imperfecto de Subjuntivo (“*entendieran”*) puede sustituir Condicional (“*entenderían”*), así que“*entendieran*” en este caso sirve lo mejor posible.
*Dudo que te entiendieran +* *te entendieran si lo dijeses =* *Dudo que te entendieran si lo dijeses *


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y explicación, Seven.

Y gracias a todos.

Así es, Gabriel. Siempre la eterna controversia sobre lo que se entiende por "incorrecto". Yo sí distingo entre lo que es correcto gramaticalmente y lo que no lo es. Y, claro, luego están también los usos incorrectos que, si son mayoritarios, suelen pasar a considerarse "correctos". No sé si la RAE tacharía de incorrecto el uso del condicional en esta oración, supongo que sí. Quizás les haga una consulta, no lo tengo decidido.

En este caso, mi mayor interés era recabar las opiniones y usos de los compañeros del foro sobre este tipo de oración, por lo que estoy muy satisfecha.


----------



## Gabriel

blasita said:


> En este caso, mi mayor interés era recabar las opiniones y usos de los compañeros del foro sobre este tipo de oración, por lo que estoy muy satisfecha.


Y en este sentido, las opiniones del foro han sido unánimes. "Entendieran" sí. "Entenderían" no (aunque para algunos podría llegar a considerarse correcta, nadie la consideró habitual, natural, o lo que ellos dirían).


----------



## amanarma

Hola:
No puedo aportar nada gramatical, me parece que las apreciaciones de Cal, Juan Diego y demás foreros son estupendas, pero aquí estoy y es que:_Dudo que te entenderían si dijeras X_​A mí -que estoy hasta el gorro de los condicionales salpimentando las frases, aquí por el norte-, me suena: ¡fatal!_ Dudo que te entiendan si dijeras eso.
_​Yo apostaría por:_Dudo que te entiendan, si dices eso._​
y sobre la aportación de *Peterdog*:2) _Dudaría que te entendieran si dijeras eso_.
​Es una frase que me suena... extraña; no acabo de entender ese "Dudaría". ¿Creo que voy a dudar? para mí, sería más bien: _Dudo (de) que puedan entenderte, si dijeras/dices eso; -_a mí me gusta más con de- o
_Pongo en duda que..._​Un cordial saludo


​


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Si me pusiese en su caso, seguro que dudaría/hubiese dudado/habría dudado en hacer lo que se dice que hizo.


Desde mi punto de vista este es el verdadero sentido: futuro con respecto a un pasado relatado o supuesto cuando aparece en la apódosis en competencia con el pasado de irreal (el plusc. de subj) por la proximidad de los semas 'irrealidad' y 'futuro'.


----------



## blasita

Gracias también a vosotros, Amanarma y Xiao.

Xiao, me temo que no entiendo del todo bien tu argumentación. Espero que tú o algún otro compañero me lo podáis explicar de otra manera.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dudo que te entenderían si dijeses…
Volvamos a esta oración y cambiémosle las tornas: Si dijeras [eso], dudo si te entenderían. Aunque ya lo sepan los foreros, no estará de más indicar que el segundo si no es condicional, sino marca de oración substantiva OD.
El verbo de la prótasis, dijeras (-eses) nos remite al no presente/futuro/pasado, sino al campo de la irrealidad y marca el eje temporal de la estructura condicional, lo que se duda en el presente del hablante será temporalmente posterior a lo enunciado en la prótesis, es decir el condicional se constituye en futuro con respecto a un tiempo de la irrealidad, ajeno a la categoría tiempo (aunque en la forma en -ra quede siempre un eco de su condición antigua de pluscuamperfecto, más o menos presente).
Los llamados tiempos del subjuntivo sólo son tiempos porque en el indicativo hay tiempos y estos se pueden relacionar con estructuras de subjuntivo condicionado, como muchas subordinadas substantivas OD de verbos con semánticas potenciales o irreales, es decir, dudas, preguntas, suposiciones, etc.
El condicional se debe entender así como futuro de un tiempo que marca la irrealidad y su uso en las condicionales con unas restricciones en la lengua actual muy numerosas. No hay que olvidar que el futuro es en sí mismo un tiempo que implica la irrealidad (o la potencialidad). Si además la semántica del verbo núcleo del sintagma verbal se sitúa en la irrealidad o en la posibilidad, tenemos el cóctel servido.
Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Xiao. Un cordial saludo.


----------

